# Parent of newly diagnosed child



## Polareclipse (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi folks
Just looking for some moral support initially.... Type 1 diagnosis and today at clinic strong positive for coeliac. My son is  9 and I am devastated. I feel that part of his childhood has been taken from him.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Polareclipse, welcome. I have responded to your post in the Newbies section. It will take time and there is a steep learning curve, but things do get better. What insulin has he been put on? How did he come to be diagnosed?


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello Polareclipse, my son was also nine when I diagnosed him and took him to hospital. He very quickly got the hang  of it and from the first day was injecting himself. At that age they are pretty fearless and get the hang of things quickly. Plus he had three weeks off of school. I am sure everything will work out fine. Remember to talk to your doc and book an appointment for the Diabetic nurse or DSN as they are known as. Inform his school go to the library, and track down some  books for children who have been diagnosed. Good Luck, AM.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2016)

I was diagnosed when 3 a long time ago when England won the world cup. It is hard work but I would employ any T1 with the right attitude because they are survivors & very capable. Really good luck & it will ease with the things you learn so take a pen & paper to all meetings. Welcome & keep asking pls


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2016)

50th Diaversary this year then Hobie!  (That was 1966!  LOL)  I was the same time as the Munich Olympics - of Bader Meinhof gang fame.


----------



## T1Cathy (Feb 8, 2016)

Diabetes is a life long condition and I'm not gonna lie - I'd rather not have it. But I've never felt it's taken anything from me. In fact, it's made me more organised and more determined than "ordinary people." It's given me loads of opportunities I wouldn't have otherwise had - I've travelled through voluntary work I wouldn't otherwise have been involved with, I went on camps with duk, I recieved sponsorship from Novo Nordisk to do my research for my masters degree. Diabetes has never stopped me doing anything - I'm a competitive power lifter, I have awesome friends and I've got a job I love. Yes it's hard work, frustrating and unfair sometimes, but your son will still have a great childhood and an awesome life, esp with you in his corner


----------



## Polareclipse (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you for your awesome replies. They make me feel determined that my wee boy will do well. It's great to have such support on here. Thank you for taking the time to reply. It is greatly appreciated. As if there isn't enough going on, the wee soul also has to have four teeth extracted over the next two weeks! He is a trooper!


----------



## stephknits (Feb 8, 2016)

A warm welcome to the forum, I'm glad you have found us.  Do let us know how you are all getting on.


----------

